# Black Cherries?



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I think they are..just not normal coloration.

My 40g tank has had yamato (amano) and cherry (normal red ones). My yamatos died long ago but my cherries kept going. Over time, the population went to this color.

Not the best photo, but these were just pulled from my tank. The dark ones really are that dark (a chocolate brown)


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Cherries?*

Woah, cool. Makes me think of that one discussion of the darkening of the cherries; some became a dark maroon-red, others became dark brown, etc.

I would've said maybe they reverted to wild color, but wild color is ugly colorless brown, not dark like this.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Cherries?*

Yeah, those look like cherries that have bred out to their wild coloration

I have one that turned purply, it's nice to spot once in a while.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Cherries?*

I gave away all in the photo but I have a few more in my tank. tempted to keep them and try and selectively breed colorations/patterns :-D


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Cherries?*

They look like they have stripes like tiger shrimp but it's faint.....maybe they were crossed somewhere?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Cherries?*

Never owned a tiger shrimp.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Cherries?*

Maybe where you got them from? could have been recessive?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Cherries?*

eklikewhoa, the male cherries have faint striping, but it's not solid or anything, just a line of spots


----------



## feistyfish (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Cherries?*

thanks tony! =]


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Cherries?*

This is very interesting. I took a close look in my tank, and found 2 "black" cherry shrimp exactly like what's pictured in your photo. They do look like tiger shrimp, but from what I gather, the cherries are reverting back to the wild form.

-John N.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

that looks pretty cool. 

on a sad note, my stupid gbr ate all my shrimps


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

yep, wild form. if you have dark substrate/wood, they will tend to color themselves dark brown/black. if the new owner of the those in the pics puts them in a tank with a lighter environment, they will change to lighter shades of clear, yellow or even pinkish. when clear, many exibit the stripes you describe. they almost look like tigers but, the stripes are not even or complete in most cases.


----------

